# Smoking cheese tutorial



## fishinjoe (Aug 13, 2012)

A little while back I found a tutorial that I could swear was on this site with instructions on the smoking, ageing and storeing of cheese but all my searches have all turned up empty. Does anyone have a link for it or know of another one similar?

Joe


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 13, 2012)

Was it this one?

*"Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

~Martin


----------



## fishinjoe (Aug 13, 2012)

That was exactly what I was looking for, Thanks a million.

Joe


----------

